# Schubert String Quintet



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Several days ago I had a chance to "burn" the Quatuor Ebene preformance of the Schubert String Quintet, and while I don`t use the word to often this is a great recording of a very great work. I have never heard a modern performance that brings out the passion and sadness as well. The sound is top of the shelf too.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation, Quartetfore. I will see if I can get a hold of the recording. It is surely one of my favorite chamber works and worth finding many interpretations of it.


----------

